# barcode entry



## digitalage (Jul 17, 2008)

hi friends 
tough i am new to this forum i am a all time reader of digit. This time i am stuck with a wiered problem, 
I want to design a java apllication (using JDK1.5 or above) to read the barcode from external image via Barcode scanner (serial or USB).

i need the code to do that.... can anyone help me plz....


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 18, 2008)

Why do u need to develop application for that? barcode readers can print the codes to any text fields, text editors etc..


----------



## hullap (Jul 18, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Why do u need to develop application for that? barcode readers can print the codes to any text fields, text editors etc..



the guy is UBER |337


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 19, 2008)

bar code api 
*sourceforge.net/projects/barbecue/

*www.tasman.co.uk/


----------



## rahul_u_know_me (Jul 21, 2008)

hullap said:


> the guy is UBER |337



why do you say that. And wat that means


----------

